# Heresy Online Fiction Extravaganza Voting!



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Alright, boys and girls, here we go.

The submissions are over and submitted, so now's the time to vote!

Since there weren't many Fantasy stories we're just tossing them all together.

Here's the contenders...

*Warhammer 40,000*

In Lord Mai's Service, Mr. Jacoby's Tale - by Hespithe
The Augustus Torchwood Files - Chapter 1: The Hapes Incident  - by Galahad
Talons of Vengeance - by Pickle
Boarding Action - by Pandawithissues...
Poisoned Chalice - by Humakt
Ice and Fire - by Zboy234
The Sea Dragons - by Sea Dragons
Unending - by Dirge Eterna
At The End of All Things - by Commissar Ploss
Phantom Legion - by Alias2003
The Return of Russ - by Unknown Primarch

*Warhammer Fantasy*

Oathbreaker - by Dirge Eterna
Visions of Striped Trousers - by Pandawithissues...
The Bloodbulls of Khaarg, or, Do I Look Fat In Red? - by Hespithe

VOTE!


----------



## Luciferi (Mar 2, 2008)

At the end of all things.

Although I like all of the other stories ALOT this one stood out for me.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Perhaps we should post our first and second runners up as well.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

Luciferi said:


> At the end of all things.
> 
> Although I like all of the other stories ALOT this one stood out for me.


which one is that then?


----------



## Luciferi (Mar 2, 2008)

Unknown Primarch said:


> which one is that then?


Allow me to refrase lol. "At the end of all things" was the one that stood out xD.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

lol, i get you know


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm glad to see a 'mix' in the voting. Good deal.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Most excellent. I'm glad to see such a following to the fictions around here. My best hope was maybe five stories. Great to see the variety too, WH40K and WHFB, old and new writers. Makes my Chaos-blackened heart swell....*sniff*

-Dirge


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I went ahead and extended the poll by a week, just to give everyone time to weigh in

I'm glad to see people turning out though. I'm also glad to see Plossie's story doing so well, it was one of my favorites.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

It was a good one indeed, but was pipped to the post for me.

My top 3 were: 1.Unending, 2. At the end of all things, 3. Augustus torchwood and his circus of cronies.

Something about dirges story really stood out to me as original, extremely so, and thats why it was top...


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I loved Visions of Striped Trousers, myself. But then I love when things get dark. But unending was really good as well.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Pandawithissues... said:


> Something about dirges story really stood out to me as original, extremely so, and thats why it was top...


Thanks! I pride myself on gathering insignificant pieces of almost canon fluff and making them into cool stories.

-Dirge


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Galahad said:


> I'm also glad to see Plossie's story doing so well, it was one of my favorites.


i swear, you're gonna make me cry...*sniff* 

i really didn't think it would get such a strong response! i'm doing a continuation on that story right now. i'm still in the market for an editor though...i'm so bad at proofreading my own stuff. just cause i'm reading it in my head and i dont...look...at...every...word! :headbutt: to make sure that they're really there:laugh:. an intro to my next novel (woot! i'm a novelist!) has already been completed and some new characters will be introduced. The story still centers around Brother Vicarus and his troubles. thanks all! And congratulations to the rest of the competition as well! Especially you Dirge! Glad i can measure up! 

Cheers, :drinks:

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

im not expecting to get the top vote or anything but just wondered what people thought of my return of russ story. it is my very first piece of work and no way as good as other peoples stories but with it being about a highly liked character that alot want to return can people give me their honest opinions on it if possible. thanx


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Bumping in the hopes of getting more people to vote


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

this need a link on the home page so more people see it. think that the only reason why we have only a few votes. the thread is abit hidden if your not looking for it.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Wow.... I knew my stories were not the best here, but sheesh, lol.

Yeah... a few reminders in more visible places might make it all worth that much more.

I'll remind the chatbox users a few times, lol.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Aye, I've read three so far, gonna pull my socks up and get them all read before I cast my vote. I'll also probably try and make a comment for each story as well, as a Practising writer myself, I know how important any kind of feedback is.

I'm also hoping this type of compo will raise its head again in the future, due to issues over the past few weeks I never made the deadline, but I'd be very eager to enter a future compition if one should ever occur again.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I had a global announcement in every single forum for a week, but I'll extend the poll a coule days and make another announcement.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

cant believe i'm still in the lead! thanks everyone!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Commissar Ploss said:


> cant believe i'm still in the lead! thanks everyone!


Well done, I cant believe I got a vote :laugh:


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

I've read them all now, and after seeing some nice writing, I have chosen my top three as already suggested in case folks want to do 2nd and runner up.

My choices are First - 'In Lord Mai's Service, Mr Jacoby's Tale' Second - At the End of All Things and Runner up The Blood Bulls of Khaarg


As to my comments 

Well In general I felt the stories where all well written, however these three I picked came across as the strongest fan fics as they seemed the closest to what I'd expect to see if I opened an officially sanctioned GW novel or short Story. The language in particular was what I would expect, theres a reason Dan Abnett created the word 'Feth.' Some of the other stories which I really liked for the creative aspect in my view where let down by the use of modern swearing and language which to me just doesn't sit right in the 40K setting. I also have alarm bells ringing when fluff is ignored, or obvious events that should be left to GW are touched upon but thats just me.

I'll freely admit I'm a picky bastard when it comes to fan fiction, but in general I think there are some really talented writers out there on these Heresy boards.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Ya got me blushing, lol.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

*great job everyone!*

glad to see that we have some nitpickers out there(a tip of the cap to Galahad, being professional at it and all.). I'm happy to see that other stories are getting top picks by users as well as mine. it's good to get a well rounded sense of things. but geez, six votes...gives me butterflies! Thanks for all who have voted so far, and lets keep 'em coming!


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, the poll is done and the clear winner is Commissar Ploss, with his story 'At the End of All Things'

Ploss will receive bragging rights because we are too cheap to give out real prizes.

Good job, Plossy!


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Congrats mate!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Galahad said:


> Well, the poll is done and the clear winner is Commissar Ploss, with his story 'At the End of All Things'
> 
> Ploss will receive bragging rights because we are too cheap to give out real prizes.
> 
> Good job, Plossy!


thanks to everyone who voted! i really am greatful! keep looking for updates on my novel! they will be posted here when i get them done. The prologue for my novel is already here on the site. _The Ghost of Iron - 40k Novel_


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

when's the next one? :drinks:


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Excellent work! Hope to see you at the next one!

-Dirge


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Dirge Eterna said:


> Excellent work! Hope to see you at the next one!
> 
> -Dirge


excellent work to you as well Dirge! i'm glad to have been able to measure up to a seasoned fan fiction artist such as yourself! 

Cheers and success to you! :drinks:

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Aura (Jun 6, 2008)

when is the next contest?


----------

